# Did the Link Rule Change? or is there a Glitch?



## Callisto in NC (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought that even in signatures there was a minimum post requirement to add a link.  I've seen three signatures just this morning with advertisements in them and the posters only had a couple of posts.  Did something change?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2009)

Links in sigs have always been allowed with no regard to post count.

Links that lead to advertising are never allowed.  You can PM me or simply report the post as advertising in signature.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, thanks.  I wasn't sure.


----------

